# Vtok and/or Google Video Chat on custom roms



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone download Vtok or get google video chat to work on their phones? In google talk, the only way I can get the video camera to appear next to the contacts is if that person sends a video chat invite first. Otherwise I can't video chat with any of the other contacts. Got an app called vtok to work on the wife's charge. From market.android.com, it says it's not compatible with my phone (Bionic running kin3tic) but is compatible with the stock Bionic. Any ideas?

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.skymobius.vtok&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5za3ltb2JpdXMudnRvayJd


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Can anyone download Vtok or get google video chat to work on their phones? In google talk, the only way I can get the video camera to appear next to the contacts is if that person sends a video chat invite first. Otherwise I can't video chat with any of the other contacts. Got an app called vtok to work on the wife's charge. From market.android.com, it says it's not compatible with my phone (Bionic running kin3tic) but is compatible with the stock Bionic. Any ideas?
> 
> https://market.andro...2JpdXMudnRvayJd


Have you tried Tango?


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Have you tried Tango?


yeah before I found google video chat that was what I used but the video quality seems better on google video chat and there's less audio feedback. There was too much feedback for me on tango.


----------

